# Pneumonia in hamsters?



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

So today I had the very sad responsibility of taking my brothers hamster to the vet, she was lying in her cage breathing heavily this morning, and she wouldn’t move, eat or drink, when I phoned the vet they wanted me there within the hour which I did, but was not allowed any contact with the vet and had to wait outside (coronavirus)  , they phoned me and told me she had pneumonia or another illness like pneumonia and her chest was rattling, which is why she was collapsing when she tried to walk and that because she was almost three the kindest thing would be to put her to sleep, which I agreed to do.As I didn’t want her in pain.

But I forgot to ask any questions, such as how would a hamster catch pneumonia or an illness like that? My mind was just completely distraught by the fact she had to be put to sleep. But I’m worried my own hamster may end up with an illness such as pneumonia, are there ways of preventing it? Or early signs of it? I didn’t realise hamsters could get these illnesses  I’ve only ever looked out for wet tail


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

What would have happened is she would have got a basic resp infection from bedding, dust air freshener. Something that's irritate the airways. If left untreated it developes into pneumonia. Which is like fluid on the lungs. You can't really catch it as such. I think pneumonia in hams is a death sentence anyway. Respiratory infections can be treated with simple antibiotics.

Edit: would it be beneficial for me to make a sticky thread on hamster health care? Like common illnesses and issues, potential fixes and symptoms?


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you for replying, Aw bless her  my brother said she showed no signs of any illness, shes been running around on her wheel all week, eating really good and drinking water as normal, it was only this morning she showed any signs, if only they realised before it turned into pneumonia  do you know if there are any symptoms of a respiratory illness? I’ve found some on google, and she wasn’t showing any of them until today, can it develop into pneumonia quite quickly? I always assumed if the hamster has clear eyes, dry butt and breathing eating and drinking they’re okay. This has made me so paranoid now, I’ve just cleaned everything down in my hamsters cage to get rid of germs  I also found out hamsters can apparently catch a common cold?  I’m now scared of so many illnesses


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Also which bedding can cause a respiratory infection? Just incase so I can avoid it


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

I love tubby so much, I cried over my brothers hamster today, I’d be so heartbroken if anything happens to tubby that I can prevent


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Owner of tubby said:


> I love tubby so much, I cried over my brothers hamster today, I'd be so heartbroken if anything happens to tubby that I can prevent


Aww bless you. What I'll do is create a very in depth hamster thread and I'll include everything you've asked above. I did start one the end of last year and then forgot about it. Oops. I'll update it tonight, I'll add pictures and diagrams too. Can you give me a list of things you'd like me to cover?


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Aww bless you. What I'll do is create a very in depth hamster thread and I'll include everything you've asked above. I did start one the end of last year and then forgot about it. Oops. I'll update it tonight, I'll add pictures and diagrams too. Can you give me a list of things you'd like me to cover?


Oh wow that's so nice of you! Thank you! I just want to know about what illnesses hamsters can get as I didn't know there were so many, how to spot signs a hamster may be ill, and how to prevent illnesses if possible. And anything you know .. that I should probably know, as when I bought my hamster they only told me to watch out for wet tail, that's all ive ever been told. There must be so much I don't know! And it's scary, He's my baby  thank you so much!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im sorry to hear about your brothers hamster. Thats very sad.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Owner of tubby said:


> Oh wow that's so nice of you! Thank you! I just want to know about what illnesses hamsters can get as I didn't know there were so many, how to spot signs a hamster may be ill, and how to prevent illnesses if possible. And anything you know .. that I should probably know, as when I bought my hamster they only told me to watch out for wet tail, that's all ive ever been told. There must be so much I don't know! And it's scary, He's my baby  thank you so much!


Not everyone know everything. I don't know everything. Constantly learning, constantly evolving.

I'll try my best. Hope you and your brother are ok


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

kimthecat said:


> Im sorry to hear about your brothers hamster. Thats very sad.


thank you!, it is very sad. But as she was nearly three years old they were expecting it. Just not the way she went  They thought she'd pass away in her sleep or something


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Not everyone know everything. I don't know everything. Constantly learning, constantly evolving.
> 
> I'll try my best. Hope you and your brother are ok


thats very true, I can't know everything, but I definitely want to know more  Anything I can do to give tubby a longer life I'll definitely do it!  we are okay now thank you. Nora the hamster has now been buried in the garden, and my brothers decided to give the hamster cage away to someone who needs it. As he doesn't think he could handle the heartbreak of another hamster


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear 

Hamsters can catch colds from humans, which can turn to pneumonia.


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> Sorry to hear
> 
> Hamsters can catch colds from humans, which can turn to pneumonia.


I didn't know that  I'm glad I do now, if I get ill at least I know to protect my hamster


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Owner of tubby said:


> I didn't know that  I'm glad I do now, if I get ill at least I know to protect my hamster


Your welcome, if you get a cold, if possible its best to have someone else care for and handle your hamster during that time, but if that isn't possible, basic hygiene, don't breath on the hamster or the cage too much, if you can wear dispossable gloves etc, only do the basics, no handling etc until you are well, hammy should be fine.


----------

